# Sweeney Todd Factory Whistle



## Sama (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello everyone! My school will be putting on a production of Sweeney Todd in the coming weeks. The director and SD are fairly busy, so I've tried searching for the factory whistle sound, but I can't find a pure sound clip of it.

It's my understanding that in the original production an actual whistle was used. Is this feasible? If so, how? Otherwise, where can I get a sound file containing just the whistle?

Thanks!


----------



## MarshallPope (Feb 17, 2014)

Take a look at this page. You may find one of these that you like. Crosby steam whistles

Edit - I also found this at VideoBlocks. Train Steam Whistle Sound Effect If you don't have a subscription, they have a 7-day (?) free trial.


----------



## Vega (Feb 17, 2014)

Lunkenheimer (aka Cincinnati Valve Co.) still manufactures whistles, if you decide to go that route. http://www.lunkenheimercvc.com/images/CVC-Engineered-Specialties.pdf


----------



## Joshualangman (Feb 17, 2014)

Try freesound.org or sounddogs. Also search iTunes, there are sound effect libraries on there.


----------

